

Inspiration vs. Imitation - gyardley
http://cushionapp.com/journal/inspiration-vs-imitation/

======
dmak
While I do empathize with the author, all the comparison screenshots were just
Bootstrap. There wasn't anything custom designed, just a few color changes.
That said, it feels strange to call someone out for copying when you are just
using a library that everyone else has access to.

On another note, what would be a good way to prevent something like this when
inviting users in for beta?

